# Ciao a tutti



## danyel980 (27 Agosto 2012)

sono Daniele da Mantova,ma orginario di Foggia
eccomi all'inizio di una nuova avventura in questo nuovo forum.
Ero presente anche sull'altro,stesso nick.
scrivevo poco,ma vi leggevo tanto,magari ora sarò anche più attivo nello scrivere.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto [MENTION=27]danyel980[/MENTION]! E scrivi di più!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

Welcome


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## Degenerate X (27 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto


----------

